# Is my budgie fat?



## prettynyguen (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi, I have two sweet little boy budgies, The Captain and Angie, who are best buddies. The Captain just had his first molt about a month ago, and Angie is still a baby. Now that I see them side by side, The Captain is looking really round. I don't know if this is just because Angie is still so small, yet. I give them a gourmet seed mix with pellets and they picks out all the seeds. I also give them fresh fruit and vegetables every day. The Captain loves his vegetables, especially green leaf lettuce and cauliflower. He shares everything with Angie, and I always see them both eating, so I know he is not hogging all the food. I have been unsuccessful in trying to get The Captain to eat anything but produce, and Angie is still learning.

Both Angie and The Captain are very active. I have them out of their cage a few times a day, for a total of at least a couple hours. They also have lots of toys in their cage which I'm always switching out.

Thank you for any help you may have :sky blue:

oh-they get millet for treats when they're out of their cage


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The Captain's weight looks perfectly fine from looking at that pic. 
He seems to be in good shape health wise and doesn't look overweight. He also seems to be more relaxed when compared with Angie, has one foot tucked up and it seems he was also in the process of having his feathers a bit fluffed up as in preparation for a short nap. That fluffing up can also add to the bulkiness appearance.
As budgies continue to grow and upon reaching adulthood, it's also normal for their bodies to become fuller.

Regarding the millet, there is no need to offer it on a daily basis, this is something that should be offered every once in a while or on special occasions.
You could try to replace the out of cage snack for a veggie treat for example.


----------



## prettynyguen (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you very much for your reassurance and suggestion about the veggie snack. I never thought of that, and he does love them. Thanks again


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're most welcome and keep on having fun with The Captain and Angie! :thumbsup:


----------

